# Devils Lake Fishing Report - 12/20 Ed's Bait Shop



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Ice conditions on Devils Lake remain a bit marginal. The ice is from 5 to
11 inches thick and has recent snows have put a few inches of snow on the
ice. Anglers should limit themselves to foot or atv travel only. Pressure
ridges and bridge areas have very thin ice and need to be avoided. As for
fishing it's been fairly good. Anglers are catching some nice perch in the
south end of Black Tiger, near the East Bay campground, off the Woods
Rutten road, Skadsen's Bay, Haybale Bay, the Stromme area, and Rocky Point.
Try using Hali's, small raps, Northland forage minnows, or genz worms
tipped with wax worms, spikes, or minnows. If you're not marking fish,
move around a bit. Some nice walleyes are being caught in the south end of
Black Tiger, Haybale Bay, East Bay in front of Camp Grafton, Rocky Point,
Wolfords Bay, Bud Bay, and the Flats. Sonars, rattlin spoons, jigging
raps, and chubby darters are working the best. Pike are being caught in
the north ends of Six Mile and Creel Bays and also Wolfords Bay. Spear
fisherman are reporting good pike fishing and clear conditions. Good Luck
and Good Fishing!!!


----------

